# Slow FTP File Tr from XP



## Keith (Jul 12, 2010)

I process video on my Win XP-64 box and then I ftp the file to FFS on FreeBSD8 box.  The 6+ gig file takes a long time to transfer.  I would like to speed this up since a single transfer is taking a long time.  I would like to know what to check on the FreeBSD box and also if the Windows QoS protocol may be slowing it down? I use a DOS window to FTP into the FreeBSD box & both are inside my LAN.  I permitted write privileges to the group and ftp requires a log in. The FreeBSD8 box is not running an TML server so it's not a traffic congestion issue.  Any suggestions?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 12, 2010)

More details, please.  What kind of transfer rates are you seeing?
Is it slower to FreeBSD than to another OS?
What Ethernet cards and switches?  ifconfig output?


----------



## Keith (Jul 12, 2010)

It takes 30 minutes to tr 1 gig byte. So, about 19 kilo/byes second as the wind blows.  I'm using gigabit cards in both boxes.  Linksys RVS4000 gigabit router and Linksys SD2008 gigabit (dumb) switch. I'm going to try ftp'g to another windows box after the current tr completed in another 2.5 hours-then I'll post it-same with the ifconfig output.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 12, 2010)

20K sounds like duplex mismatch (bad autonegotiate).  Manually set the link speed and duplex at each end (and hope the switch supports it).

After getting the basic connection speed working, you can also try jumbo frames if your cards support it.  According to the net, the SD2008 doesn't do jumbo frames, but the RVS 4000 supports up to 9600.


----------



## zspider (Jul 12, 2010)

I noticed the same when transfering files to Linux from Windows XP and vice versa. Linux to Linux would max out the speed at 11.5mb/s and Linux to Windows XP would go a maximum of 500kbs. I have yet to figure out why this is. All of the devices  on the network are running 100BaseTx Full Duplex, MTU 1500. I tried optimizing the TCP/IP on Windows XP with some tool but that did not make any difference, also tried disabling the QOS packet scheduler thing in the options of the ethernet interface in control panel but it did not help either. :/


----------

